# Boo! Did I scare ya?



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi. 

After a friendly nudge in the right direction from Sinister,
I'm here to say "Hello".

It looks like I have a lot of exploring to do. 

I hope everyone on "Unpleasant Street" is having a good..err..unpleasant day.

Best.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

SWEET JEBUS!!  Why would u scare me like that! Welcome to the street Faustian_Pact


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks! And...sorry Claymud. I forgot about your heart condition! 

I'll try again...loud footsteps...here I come! Ok..ok....

right in front of you now...(quiet voice) ..boo... 

Whoops...I'm blocking your television...sorry,sorry!

It's pay per view,"Chuck Norris Vs. The Halloween Pumpkin!"

Cool!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Faustian_Pact, I am sure you will fit right in around here :devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home FP. Any friend of Sinisters is........nevermind, welcome anyway, lol. Hope you enjoy the site and join right in.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I didn't know Sinister had friends. I thought he was a hot chick at first. I don't know what is more confusing. Someone on the Internet you think is a hot chick that is really a guy, or a hot chick you meet at the bar that is really a guy. I have a headache how. Anyway welcome to the street.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Take care of that headache Death-Touch, or we may have to start a "Jerry Springer" thread for ya! 

Sinister is a great cat. I'm happy to be here.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings FP and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Black Widow!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to my little slice of hell on the internet!  :jol:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

heresjohnny welcomes Faustian_Pact to chaos


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> I didn't know Sinister had friends. I thought he was a hot chick at first. I don't know what is more confusing. Someone on the Internet you think is a hot chick that is really a guy, or a hot chick you meet at the bar that is really a guy.


As hard as DT's first sentence is to believe, I actually do have a few. I had better. I pay them all enough. 

Anywhoo, welcome to it, Pact! Glad you're here, bro and let the good times roll! :jol:


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Thankyou!,"Here's Johnny" and "Zombie-F"!

Sinister! I'm feeling deader already!

Bark at the Moon!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome, welcome! Glad to have ya around, and hope to glean a few Halloween-y ideas from ya.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome to the street. If your looking for information, you've come to the right place. Check out the monster list of projects and pack a lunch you'll be awhile.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Welcome to the Asylum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, what they all said!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome FP - Hope you have many "unpleasant" experiences as I have being here. Sit back and enjoy yourself posting with us crazies! :googly:


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks very much to all of you! Bouquets of black roses for you all! 

And life-size models of your favorite monsters!! ...after I win the lottery! lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Faustian_Pact said:


> And life-size models of your favorite monsters!! ...after I win the lottery! lol.


Now I know, you're just a tease!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! We could use another nutcase around here. Makes us feel normal!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

always good to see a new face. and butterfly collar.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Hib'
I'll have you know I searched the entire solar system for this badass jacket.
The collar makes a great napkin in a pinch! Could you see the mustard stain?

Doctor Morbius.
What big teeth you have. Are you running a retreat ala Patrick Macnee in The Howling? A perscription of the gore kind? 


My straight jacket will be back from the dry cleaners tomorrow.
I'm free as a looney-bird until then! 

Blintz?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Faustian_Pact said:


> Doctor Morbius.
> What big teeth you have. Are you running a retreat ala Patrick Macnee in The Howling? A perscription of the gore kind?


Actually, It's a souvenir I picked up in Paris. I am American, afterall.

Faustian Pact...A devil dealer are you? I hope not to gain entrance here! It's free, ya know.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Now you tell me!! Gahh!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Faustian_Pact said:


> Hey Hib'
> I'll have you know I searched the entire solar system for this badass jacket.
> The collar makes a great napkin in a pinch! Could you see the mustard stain?


not knocking the jacket, I had one until I let my ex-girlfriend borrow it! oh well it was a small price to pay to be rid of that nut case.:smoking:


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Blip!


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Blip!


----------

